# Christmas Bokeh.



## jwbryson1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just for fun...







[/URL] Soldier Bokeh-1 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks sweet! Great colour and clarity on the frog (?).


----------

